# Hindi/Urdu: Event



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I know 'kaaryakram' can be used in the context of 'occasion' and 'ghatnaa' in the context of 'incident'. Any other alternatives? 

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know 'kaaryakram' can be used in the context of 'occasion' and 'ghatnaa' in the context of 'incident'. Any other alternatives?
> 
> Thanks!



In the spirit of "apnii madad aap" as suggested by gb, try sticking this word in the Platts dictionary link you were provided. If nothing satisfactory results, then the matter can be progressed otherwise.


----------



## marrish

It had been of assistance should you have included some context in your query, as ''event'' is difficult to interpret, when on its own.


----------



## greatbear

And try other dictionaries too, like Caturvedi, since Platts might not have words limited to Hindi (and vice versa for Caturvedi).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

parinaam, brittaant, prasang and ittifaq are all there... Have not heard any of those except for 'parinaam'.


----------



## tonyspeed

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know 'kaaryakram' can be used in the context of 'occasion'
> 
> Thanks!



kaaryakram as "occasion" seems a bit strange to me. what does Platts say?
I have seem vaakayaa (spelling is different in Urdu) used as well in Hindi, but ghaTnaa is more common.


----------



## UrduMedium

In Urdu, _mauqa3 _is frequently used for event. For example on a wedding invite you may find, "is _mauqa3 (or mauqi3) _par aap kii tashriif aavari hamaare liye izzat kaa ba3is ho gii" (at this event/occasion your presence with be an honor for us).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

mbasit said:


> In Urdu, _mauqa3 _is frequently used for event. For example on a wedding invite you may find, "is _mauqa3 (or mauqi3) _par aap kii tashriif aavari hamaare liye izzat kaa ba3is ho gii" (at this event/occasion your presence with be an honor for us).



Doesn't 'mauqaa' mean 'chance' also? I was guessing that in Urdu, 'ittifaq' might have been used more often.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

tonyspeed said:


> kaaryakram as "occasion" seems a bit strange to me. what does Platts say?
> I have seem vaakayaa (spelling is different in Urdu) used as well in Hindi, but ghaTnaa is more common.



Yes, 'kaaryakram' is more often used for 'program' like TV programs rather than 'occasions' except in certain situations.


----------



## Alfaaz

سانحہ saaniHah and وقوعہ wuquaa'h could be used for (mostly negative) event as in "event in history"; حادثہ Hadisah for "new event" or accident; موقع mauqa': means place of event taking place; اتفاق ittifaaq would be more like coincidence; تقریب taqreeb as in event=party;


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Doesn't 'mauqaa' mean 'chance' also? I was guseeing that in Urdu, 'ittifaq' might have been used more often.


Not so much chance, but opportunity. ittefaq means coincidence -- leading to two meanings, 1) something happening by chance (coincidence), and 2) agreement (when two minds 'coincide')


----------



## greatbear

mbasit said:


> In Urdu, _mauqa3 _is frequently used for event. For example on a wedding invite you may find, "is _mauqa3 (or mauqi3) _par aap kii tashriif aavari hamaare liye izzat kaa ba3is ho gii" (at this event/occasion your presence with be an honor for us).



I think "mauqaa" means occasion, not event: in your example sentence itself, the word is meaning occasion, not event. "Prasang" would be a synonym here, for the benefit of lafz who hadn't heard of the word (it's not so often used, but still often enough, especially on wedding cards, etc.).

Whatever Platts says or doesn't say, "kaarykram" doesn't mean event: it means a schedule, program, agenda. "vaakiyaa" is more incident and is more of a media word, whereas "ghaTnaa" is event and is the most common word in Hindi.
For media-favorite words like "vaakiyaa" and "vaardaat", see http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.1:1:8099.caturvedi and http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:46.caturvedi 

"PariNaam" means consequence. "Brttaant" means tale, account, record, report, story. It's a fine word but not all the Hindi speakers use it. It's still used in rural areas, especially, though with the pronunciation changed a little bit.


----------



## Abu Talha

Event could possibly be waaqi3ah واقعہ , or for the type of events that we also call "functions" taqriib تقریب could possibly be used.


----------



## marrish

I've asked for a context to this query, because without it we can procede without end. E.g.:
_aag lagne kii suurat meN آگ لگنے کی صورت میں _ - in the event of fire۔


----------



## Qureshpor

We all seem to have forgotten about "prograam"!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> I've asked for a context to this query, because without it we can procede without end. E.g.:
> _aag lagne kii suurat meN آگ لگنے کی صورت میں _ - in the event of fire۔



In this case, we can say, 'us aag kii ghatnaa meiN...' In that fire incident,...


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> In this case, we can say, 'us aag kii ghatnaa meiN...' In that fire incident,...


I think we can't.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> We all seem to have forgotten about "prograam"!


Oh, yes, this one of the high-register!


----------



## greatbear

I would use "haadsaa" instead of "ghatnaa" for a fire incident.


----------



## BP.

^Haad*i*thah(_Haad*i*sah_). And, as I understand it, it might not solely be a bad incident. A _Haadith _thing has temporal dependence, like everything "new" (every new thing used to not be), versus _qadiim_, which is out of the influence of time. So, we can, if we took that view, classify every happening as a Haadithah.


----------



## UrduMedium

I have also heard _haadisah _used to refer to irony. As in, "_haadisah _to ye hai keh molvi saahib ka apnaa beta gavaiyya ban gaya ... "


----------



## Faylasoof

I concur with marrish SaaHib’s comment that without any context we could  go on forever! However, daee SaaHib’s suggestion of waaqi3ah واقعہ  in particular can be used more generally _but again not in all possible cases_ and yes, we do use _taqriib_ this way:


daee said:


> Event  could possibly be waaqi3ah واقعہ , or for the type of events that we  also call "functions" taqriib تقریب could possibly be used.


 Same for Alfaaz Sb’s سانحہ saaniHah, which we usually use for a tragic event / accident etc. so cannot be used like the English word we are discussing.


Alfaaz said:


> سانحہ saaniHah and وقوعہ wuquaa'h could be  used for (mostly negative) event as in "event in history"; حادثہ Hadisah  for "new event" or accident; موقع mauqa': means place of event taking  place; اتفاق ittifaaq would be more like coincidence; تقریب taqreeb as  in event=party;


 We use حادثہ Haadithah almost exclusively for ' accident or tragic event' and موقع mauqa3 has more than one meaning and 'event' is not one of them!


----------



## Faylasoof

greatbear said:


> I think "mauqaa" means occasion, not event: in your example sentence itself, the word is meaning occasion, not event. "Prasang" would be a synonym here, for the benefit of lafz who hadn't heard of the word (it's not so often used, but still often enough, especially on wedding cards, etc.).


 I agree that _mauqa3 _is not good for _event_ as it means not only _occasion_ but also _opportunity_ and even _location_, as Alfaaz Sb indicated above !


greatbear said:


> Whatever Platts says or doesn't say, "kaarykram" doesn't mean event: it means a schedule, program, agenda. *"vaakiyaa"* is more incident and is more of a media word, whereas "ghaTnaa" is event and is the most common word in Hindi.
> For media-favorite words like "vaakiyaa" and "vaardaat", see http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.1:1:8099.caturvedi and http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.2:1:46.caturvedi


 I think Platts' meaning of  "kaarykram" might be old usage! Incidentally, your "*vaakiyaa*", which is also in your Caturvedi link (above) as* वाक़िया *_va:*q*iya:_ (interestingly, Caturvedi has it with a *क़ qaaf*, btw!) is the same as  *واقعہ  waaqi3ah,* and is exactly what daee Sb mentioned above, is both used for an _incident_ and for an _event_ because an incident _is_ an event when both are used in a general sense!

Also, it is good to note that this is a media-favorite:
 वारदात va:rda:t (nf) = A واردات _wāridāt_, vulg. _wārdāt_ (pl. of _wārid_), s.f. pl. & sing. Events, occurrences, incidents, accidents, contingencies;—affrays, crimes;—an incident, occurrence, a circumstance; a conjuncture;

I know many say _vaardaat_ but it is actually _vaar*i*daat_ (_waar*i*daat _as Platts has it above) and that is the way we pronounce it. 


All other suggestions mentioned by everyone are good but exactly which one we use depends on the context! It is always the context!


----------



## Faylasoof

mbasit said:


> I have also heard _haadisah _used to refer to irony. As in, "_haadisah _to ye hai keh molvi saahib ka apnaa beta gavaiyya ban gaya ... "


 I feel that _Haadithah _here is being used to denote a tragic event - tragic for maulanaa SaaHib, of course - that his son has become a singer. Reminds me of our great singer Mohammad Rafi, whose father was Haji Ali Mohammad. Haji SaaHib may not have approved of this move by his son - at least not initally!


----------



## tonyspeed

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Yes, 'kaaryakram' is more often used for 'program' like TV programs rather than 'occasions' except in certain situations.



I think you have the kind of program wrong here. When we say "program" for kaaryakram, we are talking about a list of events (and the associated order/times), not one specific event or show - in other words, a schedule.

We see this from the individual components:

_kaarya_ means _kaam_ or action.
_kram_ means order.

Could someone confirm?


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> I think you have the kind of program wrong here. When we say "program" for kaaryakram, we are talking about a list of events (and the associated order/times), not one specific event or show - in other words, a schedule.
> 
> We see this from the individual components:
> 
> _kaarya_ means _kaam_ or action.
> _kram_ means order.
> 
> Could someone confirm?



Yes, you're right; it is used for any kind of agenda or schedule, ranging from a political leader's agenda when he/she visits a constituency to TV programs (since their timings are scheduled).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Yes, you're right; it is used for any kind of agenda or schedule, ranging from a political leader's agenda when he/she visits a constituency to TV programs (since their timings are scheduled).



Yup, you guys are right, maybe I should have said 'TV schedule' to prevent confusion.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Yup, you guys are right, maybe I should have said 'TV schedule' to prevent confusion.



No, "kaaryakram" does mean a TV program, but that is only one of its meanings. It means a schedule or agenda in general.


----------



## marrish

Re. kaaryakram, I have listened to a video online where the speaker pronounces this word like *kaarikram*. Is this pronunciation representave?


----------



## greatbear

^ It is certainly not.


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> Re. kaaryakram, I have listened to a video online where the speaker pronounces this word like *kaarikram*. Is this pronunciation representave?



Marrish SaaHib while some people might pronounce it like this, it's wrong.  Good that he didn't pronounce it as _*kriyaakarm*_!


----------

